# Diseño de cajas acusticas (¿por donde empiezo?)



## Syd (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola!

Llevo una temporada dandole vueltas a lo de fabricarme mis propias cajas acusticas y comprarme unos altavoces decentes para instalarlos en ellas.
La cosa es que ando algo perdido, estube leyendo un monton de post sobre diseño.
A ver si me podeis echar una mano 

Tengo claro como hacer las mediciones de los parametros Thielle Small, para luego usar el Winisd para hacer el calculo de la capacidad de la caja acustica.

Lo que no tengo tan claro es la eleccion de los requisitos de los altavoces,

por ejemplo, yo quiero unos altavoces que me valgan para una potencia maxima de unos 120 Wrms y con una impedancia de 8 ohmios. Estoy planteandome hacerlos de 2 vias.

Bien, yo supongo que para tener 120 Wrms cada altavoz debe poder soportar esa misma potencia verdad? o hay alguna relacion entre la potencia que debe soportar el tweeter y la que debe tener el de graves como me parecio leer que habia en los casos de diseño de multicanal(creo que tiene que ser mas grande la potencia del subwoofer que la de los satelites)?

por otra parte, supongo que deberian tener cada uno una impedancia de 8 ohmios, no?

alguien me podria decir tambien alguna tienda online donde venda altavoces?, aqui donde vivo no hay ninguna tienda especializada, asi que queria mirar algo fiable por internet jeje

por ultimo esta el tema de la eleccion de los filtros,que filtros suelen ser los mas usados ? que orden? y la eleccion de la frecuencia de corte iria en base a donde tenga situdad la frecuencia de resonancia cada altavoz verdad?

perdonad por lanzar tantas preguntas a la vez jeje es que llevo tiempo mirando y se me acumularon un monton de dudas.

muchas gracias y un saludo!


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yo estoy en la misma situacion que tu nose que altavoces comprar pero tengo visto dos modelos
Selenium 12PW3
Peavey PRO 12

sobre driver estoy bastante perdido


----------



## Syd (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola, y donde miraste los altavoces?¿

a que te refieres sobre el driver?¿ el driver no es el altavoz??


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 18, 2009)

me fije en estas paginas: 

Peavey PRO 12
http://www.peavey.com/products/browse.cfm/action/detail/item/112942/PRO%2012(TM).cfm

Selenium 12PW3 ahi varios modelos yo elegi el 12PW3 por que se consigue en mi pais

http://www.selenium.com.br/


Prdon cuando me referi a driver quise referirme al driver de agudos, mi idea es hacer una caja de dos vias y nose cual elegir y en un preico razonable.


----------



## Syd (Nov 18, 2009)

aaah! vale, lo decias por el tweeter jeje

 muchas gracias por los enlaces, y a ver si alguien se anima y nos echa un cablecillo jeje.

un saludo!
------
MFK08, tu sabes cuales son los mejores tamaños de altavoces para reproducir graves-medios?¿
sobre el orden de filtros que se suele usar tienes idea de cual es?¿


----------



## piripipri (Dic 1, 2009)

porlo que tengo entendido si quieres 100wrms , debes tener 2 altavozes (graves o medios graves)de 50 cada uno, si quieres 2 altavozes,

lo del tweter no tienen que ser de 120

yo me voi a acer unas cajas con tweter de 15 y medios graves de 50  y el tweter es de 15 para que vaya sobrado para siempre

tambien tienes que saber si seran para musica o para probar sonidos y frecuencias, entonces el tweter debera ser mchio mas grande

te recomiendo la gama de beyma profesional, que ademas son españoles


----------



## detrakx (Dic 1, 2009)

Buenas:
Como todos que alguna vez no iniciamos en esto nos surgen millones de dudas.Lo que siempre le digo a los colegas.
Que necesitas ? para que vas a utilizar el sonido ? Cual es su aplicacion.?
Una ves definido el objetivo se prosigue.
Esto te lo digo por que los Watts en Parlantes y potencia es dinero que invertimos.

- Si piensas utilizar 120W por canal. Es lo que entendi. 
Por supuesto necesitas buscar un Parlante que maneje esa potencia. Por ejemplo 
Un parlante de 150W seria razonable.
Para mi las mejores relacion en respuesta de baja frecuencia y tamanio de caja (perdon toy con teclado ingles) son los parlantes de 10 y 12" y hasta 100W son conseguibles.

-Con respecto a los filtros los vas a tener que armar. no es complicado buscando en el foro y con la ayuda de algun programita como calbob podes armar las bobinas de nucleo de aire. 
El filtro pasivo lo necesitas si tenes una potencia de 2 canales y quieres alimentar 2 cajas de 2 vias.

- En lo posible los parlantes deberian tener la misma impedancia, en el calculo del filtro la impedancia del parlante se tiene en cuenta.
Por otro lado se utiliza mayor potencia en bajas frecuencias, que en medias y altas frecuencias. Esto es por diversas razones. 
Entre ellas es que los parlantes grandes (woofers) son menos sensibles que los de medias y altas frecuencias. Por ello es necesario poner mayor potencia para lograr presiones iguales entre ambos parlantes. 
Los drivers en cambio son los parlantes mas sensibles y acoplados a una bocina  tenes una amplificacion acustica. 
En fin a los woofers hay que entregarle mucha potencia y a los drivers muy poca.
Te recomiendo que busques en el foro hay mucha info al respecto de las marcas de parlantes. 
Podes empezar por aca.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/charla-sobre-parlantes-gabinetes-argentina-26576/
SAludos.


----------

